# Hearthstone 3



## Osage (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a chance to buy a Hearthstone 3 new old stock stove. Cannot find any info. on it. Have not seen it but yet, will probably go tomorrow to see it. Owner says it shows 1984 for mfg date. Would like to know a little more about it before I drive 130 miles round trip to see.
 Any input?
Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16225/#176453


----------



## Osage (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Bart!
 Looks like it would be to small for what I want. Plus he is wanting 750.00.


----------

